# Colorado or surrounding.breeders?



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

In my hunt for a female brown (chocolate) standard poodle, my first few breeder choices, both local have fallen through. I am not entirely sure I want a puppy shipped nor do I want to spend the money when I can't even meet the breeder / dam. My concerns are not whether it's a hunting line or a confirmation line, as long as the line is sound with good health and temperament. All I have ever wanted is a brown standard poodle, and I am so close, but I need a good breeder. 

Can someone recommend a quality breeder of browns. 

I know Carol Brand won't be breeding. But her only reference was to far and more than I can afford. 

Any advice? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Carol was going to be the person I say you contact, if you're looking for a good quality breeder of browns she'd be the person to ask about it as she has done alot of research into the brown lines. 

Shipping doesn't have to be a scary thing, and it might be worth you going and and finding a breeder across the country for exactly the right dog for you. (Meeting a breeder and the parents is important but with social media being at its peak so many breeders are branching into that to post health tests, win brags, and photos of their puppies. I followed one of my favourite black breeders recent litter from conception to departure to their new families and now photos of them with their families are starting to come back and its a truly awesome thing.) Maybe re-email carol and ask if she would suggest another brown breeder.


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

As I stated I have already spoken to Carol. 

I am asking about other option. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Many breeders who breed primarily for one color will have other colors in their litters. Have you tried contacting other breeders? It's odd that Carol didn't refer you to anyone else. 

I went to the poodle club of america website. There are a couple breeders listed there, one is Harmony poodles. I went to their website. It looks like they breed some partis, too. There was a litter posted with brown and white partis and a couple brown puppies. It may or may not be old: 
http://harmonystandardpoodles.tripod.com/id2.html

Here is the poodle club of colorado-
Columbine State Poodle Club breeder referral:
http://www.columbinestatepoodleclub.com/gpage.html
http://www.columbinestatepoodleclub.com/


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Not in Colorado, but not so terribly far either, Tom Carneal of Peckerwood (near Kansas city) breeds browns. I know he is expecting a litter sired by Russell, the sire of my Millie! I would recommend contacting him.


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks! I saw the site. I was not sure if that was recent either. I'm going to contact her. Carol did tell me about Autumn Hill, but it's just more than I can afford or care to spend when I also have to factor in shipping.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I don't particularly like that Harmony want more money for unlimited registration. It seems iffy to me, but the puppies looked nice. 

I was also going to say maybe she or he should look at surrounding states. A person can always drive 8 hours for a puppy.  Colorado doesn't seem to have all that many poodle breeders. CM has been very happy with her Millie from Peckerwood.


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

Colorado does have a great many breeders, just not of browns. And I won't settle for anything less than what I want, not after waiting 23 years. I have found a few BYB but I won't go there nor will I go anywhere near a breeder who also breeds doodles. So I narrow my scope a lot. Kansas would not be so bad to drive to. Got a number for Tom? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

One out of state option I have seen but want to know more about is Rozeyk9 farm. But can't find anything said about them on here z but their browns are beautiful.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Myfluffyjoia said:


> Colorado does have a great many breeders, just not of browns. And I won't settle for anything less than what I want, not after waiting 23 years. I have found a few BYB but I won't go there nor will I go anywhere near a breeder who also breeds doodles. So I narrow my scope a lot. Kansas would not be so bad to drive to. Got a number for Tom?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, sending PM right now!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Rozey K9 breeds labradoodles...


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

I know there would be a kink in that chain. Too bad. Not sure if it was a puppy mill anyway. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

did you try windswept in peyton co? they have been on my favorites list for a while. I cannot recommend them. I just have looked (a lot) at their website. And they just had a litter with browns. Then I have another breeder on my favorites, Ben CHer in Minnesota. (red flag?...they call them chocolates and chocolate brown. But they do have pups now, if their website is current. Please don't rely on my naming them. Up to you to scope them out, right?
I have a list of bloodlines and breeders to stay away from in your area. But will PM you if you would like my opinion. I can't believe Carol Brand is not doing standards. I have spoken to her, and was heading there this Sept and Oct to visit her and her dogs....(my daughter lives in Denver area...I am in Ohio. I am very sad as I really trust Carol.


----------



## Marciemae (Aug 15, 2011)

*Pueblo, CO Shows*

There will be four days of shows here.......Nov. 8, 9, 10, and 11. They will be held at the Colorado State Fair grounds.

It might be a good idea to attend one or more and meet poodle breeders.


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

I contacted Windswept twice, and never heard back. Not even going to bother with a third time. She only had one brown out of her last litter and she is keeping it. 

Carol's dog Delilah has a health issue so she can't be bred anymore. It's sad but, frankly I think she was a bit more than I could afford. I hate to be gosh about price but I am not interested in a show dog so I just can't condone spending $2000 for a puppy. 

Ben Cher reminds me of a used car dealer and she is not even a breeder she is nothing more than a puppy broker and that is just wrong. I spoke with her, but I would never been allowed to speak with the owners of the actual dam or sire, nor can I ever visit, as everything goes through her. Totally shady and questionable. 

I'm just looking for a puppy I can afford under 1600 with good health and temperament! This should not be that difficult, but yet it is. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

You have done your research well. I will take a few names off my favs list.
Good grief. I am having the same problem, finding a GOOD dog, and a GOOD breeder around us. I can add another name to the used car lots of breeders. Shiloh Garden. 
Going to the dog show is a good idea. I will send my daughter there, if she can still walk...veeerrry pregnant. Sorry I couldn't help you. I have had to stop looking at price, though. I just spent $4000 trying to keep a puppy from you know where. She was a $1200 dog. It cemented my rules for buying a puppy, try to ignore the initial price, cuz. It is more important to buy from a good breeder, and pick your own pup, and not have all the bills later on....I have decided, for us, I would rather spend a little more, to get a good puppy that won't break our hearts. It will take a long time to ever forget how awful we were treated on top of it.


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

I looked at shiloh as well but never talked with them. I was not eager to drive 13 hours for a puppy. The cost is not the main issue. It's only part of it. If the breeder is asking a lot for their puppies, these better be some amazing dogs for that big of a price. Poodles aren't all that common so get the cost being a bit more, but some breeders are just flat out unscrupulous. 

On the nono list
Ben Cher
Shiloh Gardens 
Dreamscape Poodles (spays too early) 
Ash Mystical (way too many) 
Gem states (cross breeds) 

I don't discount hobby breeders because they only are limited by the number they can breed per year here on Colorado. Just so hard to find brown. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

poodlecrazy51 said:


> You have done your research well. I will take a few names off my favs list.
> Good grief. I am having the same problem, finding a GOOD dog, and a GOOD breeder around us. I can add another name to the used car lots of breeders. Shiloh Garden.
> Going to the dog show is a good idea. I will send my daughter there, if she can still walk...veeerrry pregnant. Sorry I couldn't help you. I have had to stop looking at price, though. I just spent $4000 trying to keep a puppy from you know where. She was a $1200 dog. It cemented my rules for buying a puppy, try to ignore the initial price, cuz. It is more important to buy from a good breeder, and pick your own pup, and not have all the bills later on....I have decided, for us, I would rather spend a little more, to get a good puppy that won't break our hearts. It will take a long time to ever forget how awful we were treated on top of it.


Ah, men on the price issue. It is far better to spend a few hundred more and get a puppy from fully health tested parents where you knew how long the line lived and what issues may or may not have popped up than to buy a puppy that is less expensive from nonhealth tested parents of questionable temperament, etc. You can spend thousands of dollars in vet bills easily.

Show dogs and pet dogs should cost exactly the same when puppies. Find a breeder you like and save another $400 toward a puppy if they cost more. 

btw: puppies from the midwest are often less expensive than they are on the coasts. Peckerwood is going to be your best bet for a brown puppy you can afford.


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

I was happy to spend 2000 for Carol's puppies because I know her reputation, but there is no one with her caliber of knowledge or reputation in Denver that I was ever aware of who bred browns, so there is no justification for spending that kind of money. Though I certainly want s healthy dog, I don't believe the price tags are warranted in many of the cases, especially when they can't offer up answers to my questions. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Let us know how your search goes. You deserve exactly the right puppy.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

I ran across a breeder's site, I think just today, trying to find brown's for you...hahahaha. I guess I love looking at poodles. But, like I said, we are trying to find a puppy, too. But, I was sick to my stomach. You pick your puppy at 3 weeks old. You cant go there to see them, ever. it will bring in diseases. She even admits, that they are little more than blobs at that age. I hope I saved the info....I think that is someone to stay away from...


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

and thank you for listing names. And making me feel comfortable naming the name of our terrible breeder. I don't know why I should feel I can't. As long as it is the truth. We need an Angie's list for breeders. I did find a web that lets you log either a good review or a bad review of a breeder. By breed and by state.


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

I know one breeder here in Colorado ACC Ranch is a full on puppy mill (despite her claims to dispell the myth) so I hope that is not it. That place is just bad hockey. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

also, I am ashamed to say, there is wide spread puppy milling done by the Amish (and others non-Amish, I have run in to here and there around Ohio, and in the Midwest. My vet says, we, in NW ohio are in the puppy mill belt. I have nothing personally against any Amish. An Amish family built our horse barn and did a wonderful job, were the best building crew we have ever had. and I love their pies. Lots of Amish families came to our Putt-Putt golf course to play. Lovely families. Just wanted to put in a good word for all the good people that are Amish.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

Myfluffyjoia. our cream girl did not come from ACC ranch. I was on to them right away. And our daughter got more info on them. Ours came from a guy that we can't find. He didn't have a kennel. His sire and dam were exceptional examples of what a spoo should be. The whole litter, I was the 2nd one to take one, so I saw 8 of the 9, was excellent. This last puppy we got in March, was from Shiloh. A heartbreaking story.
Some breeders should just quit and start selling socks , and not sell living things. (you can buy huge boxes of socks at Shipshewanna for pennies, and sell them for quite a profit).


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

my interest was awakened by this thread, as i am always trying to learn more about various breeders. i do have poodlesonline and poodlebreeders bookmarked, but i know those are breeder showcases and try to look beyond the advertising for more info, which is why pf can be so helpful.

i'm not interested in a spoo myself, but i wish i could be! wrong size for me, unfortunately. anyway, out of curiosity i googled brown standard poodles and came upon a site for autumn hills in wisconsin. she specializes in browns and blacks and says there's a litter expected at the end of september. maybe worth a look - but be sure to do a search at pf, too, for references to her kennel.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes Windswept currently has a litter of puppies. She has 7 puppies, 4 black/blue males, 1 brown/cafe male, 1 silver beige female, and a cream female. She is keeping the silver beige female and I am getting the brown/cafe male. The 4 black/blue males all have pet homes. The only one left looking for the right home is the little cream female, Iris. She was hoping for more browns as the father is a cafe' but .... so no she can't fulfill the OPs dream this year.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

How did you try and contact her? We have discovered that her ISP filters out my gmail.com address but lets my bresnan.net address through. Sigh gotta love pre filtering. We only found that out after I called her and left a message about the information I had been trying to get....


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

A couple of my brown female puppies, I don't like to do this but since you are mentioning names like Rozy Farms.... 
AKC Grand champion sired, both parents health tested. Price is within your range.
[URL=http://s458.photobucket.com/user/kathyesio/media/038_zpsc9d138a3.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Their beautiful, hope you and the OP can work something out.


----------



## mroberts (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm trying to find a reputable brown breeder. I can't find any information on Tom of Peckerwood. Do you have his information?



CharismaticMillie said:


> Not in Colorado, but not so terribly far either, Tom Carneal of Peckerwood (near Kansas city) breeds browns. I know he is expecting a litter sired by Russell, the sire of my Millie! I would recommend contacting him.


----------

